# Ear Protection



## DjSaneR

This past Friday I used ear plugs but found them to be an inconvenience.. Put'em in, take'em out, Put'em in, take'em out... Not to mention I had gloves on, so it made the process more difficult.
Does anyone use those electronic ear muffs that allow lower level sound through? If so, which ones do you use and how do you like them?

I found some on ebay CLICK ME Anyone have experience with these type? 
Thanks,
Matt

This was me on Friday firing my buddy's Bushmaster.


----------



## RUGER45

I have not used the ones on the Ebay link, but I have a pair and they are the best thing since sliced bread.:mrgreen: It will muffle any loud sounds(gun fire) and allow you to hold a conversation in a normal tone.:smt023 You don't have to get the most exspensive pair, but something around 27decibles should be good.


----------



## DjSaneR

Thanks for the info. I figure I'll give the ebay one's a shot. If they work as well as the expensive ones or close to it, great! If they don't, I only take a $28 hit.


----------



## bruce333

The ones on the link you posted are not stereo (only 1 mic), can be kinda' annoying. Other than that I know nothing about the brand.

Sportsman's Guide has the same model at 19.97, with their lower shipping the price difference ends up being 47 cents (personally, I don't buy anything off anti-gun evilbay unless it really saves me a _lot_ of money) The normal retail for them is about $60-$80 so it looks like a good deal. Makes me wonder why they are priced so low though.

This is what I use:
http://www.gundogsonline.com/hearin...ion/peltor-tactical-6-hearing-protection.html

At indoor ranges I also use foam earplugs, outdoors just the muffs.

http://www.gundogsonline.com/hearing-protection/electronic-hearing-protection/


----------



## DjSaneR

bruce333 said:


> The ones on the link you posted are not stereo (only 1 mic), can be kinda' annoying. Other than that I know nothing about the brand.


Interesting point.. I can see how that would be annoying. Thanks for your input.:smt023


----------



## CLEMCO51

I also am looking for some Ear Protection.. I searched ebay for some and saw the ones you posted and had some questions too..


Does anyone know what rating you should get if you dont get the Electronic ones..

I saw some that were cheap with a Rating of 26 is this good?

I have been look on ebay for Eye and Ear Protection combo, if you know of any sites that have Glass and Ear Muffs for cheap that are good let me know..


----------



## 2400

Caldwell makes the ones you posted the link to, they work well. They also make them in stereo. Check around for better prices and shipping it seems that everyone has them.


----------



## falshman70

I wouldn't scimp on ear protection. I never used it when I was younger in the Army field artillery and today I live with constant cicada noise in the background.


----------



## DjSaneR

falshman70 said:


> I wouldn't scimp on ear protection. I never used it when I was younger in the Army field artillery and today I live with constant cicada noise in the background.


I was kinda thinking the same thing. I think this is something I can't skimp on. Hearing damage is 9/10 permanent. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## john doe.

Since I’m married and this is my second one I’m great at tuning things out.:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

tnoisaw said:


> Since I'm married and this is my second one I'm great at tuning things out.:mrgreen:


Huh.......What? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mystro

Uh... ear protection is sort of important - like good brakes on your vehicle.
I would not skimp under any circumstance. 
If you can't afford quality "ears", then don't shoot. Hearing loss is not recoverable. 
Once it's gone - it's gone!:smt022

I can personally recommend the non electronic muffs by Howard Leight or the electronic Tactical 6s by Peltor.
If you have nothing else, stop by the Stiel dealer and get a set of chainsaw ear protection. 
Do your self a favor, *never shoot without quality ear protection!*


----------



## DjSaneR

Just got my $20 muffs in and so far they work great!


----------



## -gunut-

The cheap 22+db muffs work great for shooting. If you tend to shoot allot or enjoy going on a raccoon hunt now and again electronic muffs are the way to go. I just got a pare of Silencio Falcons and they work great! I have tried some of the cheaper kind and the sound was really uncomfortable. These make you hear better than you normally can and then when you fire they shut off very quickly. Batteries are easy to get to and they last a long time. They have 22db protection. I highly recommend them.

(I have used normal ones all my life and always wanted the electronic kind but never wanted to put down that much cash. Now that I have them i wish I had got them years ago. They are very neat! Oh and the Silencio have a 1 year warranty.)

Hope this helps!










http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4787311


----------



## milquetoast

Having wasted my money in the past, maybe I can help you avoid the same disappointments.

- I bought some electronic muffs that were only mono, not stereo. This has already been addressed. You want stereo, even though the others may be cheaper.

- I bought some because they were much cheaper than the others, and then discovered that the "shutoff" had a long reset. Typically, electronic muffs amplify normal sounds, but shut off when they detect loud sounds. So, it's possible to carry on conversations in normal tones. However, the cheap ones I bought shut off when they detected loud sounds, but stayed shut off for about a second. So, if you were having a conversation at a range, you would miss a few words. If you were at a busy range, your conversation would constantly be cutting in and out. It was maddening.

If one model is substantially cheaper than all the others, there is a reason.


----------



## DjSaneR

Besides the fact that they're not stereo (which doesn't really bother me), I haven't had any problems with the sound being cut out for too long. I've been to both indoor and outdoor ranges with them and they have worked great, not to mention kept my ears warm when outside :mrgreen:. I've been able to carry on conversations fine. 

I'm sure there's much better ones out there, but for $20 you really can't go wrong with these.


----------



## Wandering Man

The folks at my gun range want to make me a pair of custom ear plugs. They say they want to pour hot plastic in my ears and let it set. :smt103 :smt009 

WM


----------



## DjSaneR

Haha! Wanna borrow my muffs? :numbchuck: 


Wandering Man said:


> The folks at my gun range want to make me a pair of custom ear plugs. They say they want to pour hot plastic in my ears and let it set. :smt103 :smt009
> 
> WM


----------



## Wandering Man

DjSaneR said:


> Haha! Wanna borrow my muffs? :numbchuck:


what? I'm sorry, couldn't hear you ...

WM


----------



## DjSaneR

lol


----------



## DjSaneR

Ran into my 1st problem with these muffs. They perform very well for high decible sound surppression/amplification of lower decible sounds and comfortable while firing handguns, but too bulky while firing rifles. Because they are so fat, they rubbed up against the stock where I found myself constantly adjusting for both accuracy and comfort.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a lower profile set of ear muffs? I'm looking to keep the cost under $100 if possible.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DjSaneR

I just ordered these, Gun. I forgot you suggested these last time. They look pretty slim, and the price is right. I found them online for $49. I'll let you know how I like them. Thanks!


-gunut- said:


> The cheap 22+db muffs work great for shooting. If you tend to shoot allot or enjoy going on a raccoon hunt now and again electronic muffs are the way to go. I just got a pare of Silencio Falcons and they work great! I have tried some of the cheaper kind and the sound was really uncomfortable. These make you hear better than you normally can and then when you fire they shut off very quickly. Batteries are easy to get to and they last a long time. They have 22db protection. I highly recommend them.
> 
> (I have used normal ones all my life and always wanted the electronic kind but never wanted to put down that much cash. Now that I have them i wish I had got them years ago. They are very neat! Oh and the Silencio have a 1 year warranty.)
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4787311


----------



## DjSaneR

Wish they made these in black


----------



## sje0123

Where did you find them for $49 if you don't mind me asking


----------



## DjSaneR

Click for $49!

Another site for $49



sje0123 said:


> Where did you find them for $49 if you don't mind me asking


----------



## -gunut-

DjSaneR said:


> Click for $49!
> 
> Another site for $49


Damn! That is a good price. I wish I had checked CDNN earlier. I think you will like these. I have been extremely impressed with mine. I spent about 4 hours out at night range last night (shooting shotgun, pistol, and M4) and they were very comfortable and provided ample protection. Before I got these I had tried some of those $20 electronic ones and the difference is night and day! The $20 ones did not cut out the sound fast enough and left an uncomfortable snap before they shut off. These turn off just at the right time and come back on as soon as safe. It is almost like you are shooting a suppressed gun. It is hard to explain. Be sure to let me know how you like it!


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

bruce333 said:


> ...This is what I use:
> http://www.gundogsonline.com/hearin...ion/peltor-tactical-6-hearing-protection.html


Those Peltor's are nice. Good price mark-down from the list price as well. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mw1311

good info hear...





......I meant here


----------



## DjSaneR

Here's a couple links for $59
1st Link

2nd Link



ApocalypseWoman said:


> Those Peltor's are nice. Good price mark-down from the list price as well. Thanks for the link.


----------



## -gunut-

So did ya get em yet?


----------



## DjSaneR

-gunut- said:


> So did ya get em yet?


Not yet. Should be here before Saturday.


----------



## standerson

We have two sets of the Radon (sp?) Pro Ears, I think that is the name. They are very good. Nice to be able to talk to each other on the range.


----------



## DjSaneR

-gunut- said:


> So did ya get em yet?


Got'em last night. So far they feel comfortable and much more streamline than my eBay ones. I'll let you know about the performance after my trip to the range this weekend.


----------



## mw1311

nice, let us know how they work at the range...


----------



## DjSaneR

Tried'em out this weekend and just like Gunut said, they work great and are very comfortable. Sound quality is clear and surpression is quick and accurate. 
Thanks for the suggestion, Gun. :smt023


----------



## -gunut-

DjSaneR said:


> Tried'em out this weekend and just like Gunut said, they work great and are very comfortable. Sound quality is clear and surpression is quick and accurate.
> Thanks for the suggestion, Gun. :smt023


Good to hear you like them! They are one of the best investments I have made in gun gear. :smt023


----------



## DjSaneR

So my Falcons broke into pieces.. literally. 

I was at my buddy's home range shooting my .22 . We decided to take a coffee break and walk up the hill to his house. It recently snowed so everything had a glaze of ice and snow. We were walking up this rocky section when I slipped. The muffs and empty coffee mug flew out of my hand. They both landed safe with no damage, HOWEVER I tried saving myself from the fall. I was scrambling all over the place and ended up stomping the muffs. It was so cold the plastic shattered into pieces. 

Go figure.. I step on the $50 muffs over a $.99 Six Flags coffee mug. :nutkick: 

Moral of the story, keep the muffs on. They have speakers so you don't have to take'em off, and they'll keep your ears warm. 

Just ordered the Peltor Tactical 6 for $59.


----------



## -gunut-

DjSaneR said:


> Moral of the story, keep the muffs on. They have speakers so you don't have to take'em off, and they'll keep your ears warm.


Well duh! lol Good thing Silencio offers a one year warranty.



> Just ordered the Peltor Tactical 6 for $59.


Cool! I will be interested to hear how they compare


----------



## DjSaneR

-gunut- said:


> Well duh! lol Good thing Silencio offers a one year warranty.


Manufacture defect warranty, not a moron learning how to walk warranty. :mrgreen:

Once the Peltors come in, I'll post another review... That is if I don't slip and fall.


----------



## -gunut-

DjSaneR said:


> Manufacture defect warranty, not a moron learning how to walk warranty. :mrgreen:
> 
> Once the Peltors come in, I'll post another review... That is if I don't slip and fall.


Always worth a try! Talk about how it was your first time out with them and never got to use them. Make em cry :mrgreen:


----------



## DjSaneR

-gunut- said:


> Always worth a try! Talk about how it was your first time out with them and never got to use them. Make em cry :mrgreen:


True true. If they do replace them, it would be nice to have another set of electronic muffs when I have friends shoot with me. Easier to give instructions.


----------



## -gunut-

Got the new ones yet? Waiting to hear how they compare :mrgreen:


----------



## DjSaneR

-gunut- said:


> Got the new ones yet? Waiting to hear how they compare :mrgreen:


Yep got them a while back.. The Peltors are very comfortable and the slim design make it very easy to shoot rifles. The sound has a very clear, natural amplification and cuts out at the right time.

I found the Peltors to be a bit more clear, lighter and slimmer. For the extra $10 I say Peltor.


----------



## James NM

If anyone's interested, CDNN still has the Silencio Falcons - marked S&W - for $50.00. Just got mine in today. So far so good.


----------



## daddy4count

I bought a set of muffs with "Winchester" logo on the side... not expensive, around $20 as I recall. Not electronic, just heavy.

I loved them. Worked like a charm, easy to remove or reposition, adjustable, etc.

I even wore them while practicing my drums. 

Whatever you get will be fine, just remember to use them. 

It doesn't have to be fancy, anything -25db or more is sufficient for most gun range experiences.

And can anybody tell me why it makes a difference what you're shooting at? I've never once worn ear protection while hunting and I've never felt that ringing sensation in my ears after shooting at a 4 point buck... but shooting at paper targets can get downright painful if I'm not wearing my muffs..?

Go figure...


----------

